# Police Officer Steven Green



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Steven Green*

Mobile Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Friday, February 3, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 1 year, 8 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Stabbed
*Incident Date:* 2/3/2012
*Weapon:* Edged weapon
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Police Officer Steven Green was stabbed to death by a prisoner outside of the Mobile County Metro Jail at approximately 3:50 pm.

The subject had been arrested by an off duty police officer earlier in the day when he attempted to rob a dollar store. He had approached the store's checkout counter, demanded money, then lit the counter on fire after spraying it with lighter fluid. An off duty officer shopping in the store tackled him and took him into custody.

He was processed at the police station and was being transported to the county jail by Officer Green when he attacked and fatally stabbed Officer Green outside of the jail complex. The subject then stole the officer's service weapon and patrol car. Other officers pursued the suspect to a home off of Dauphin Island Parkway where he engaged them in a shootout, wounding one officer in the arm. The suspect suffered a fatal gunshot wound during the exchange of shots.

Officer Green had served with the Mobile Police Department for 20 months. He is survived by his wife and children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Michael T. Williams
Mobile Police Department
2460 Government Street
Mobile, AL 36606

Phone: (251) 208-1700
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21149-police-officer-steven-green#ixzz1lR12nl8r​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

RIP Officer Green.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Green


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

RIP Officer Green


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## timkelly (Nov 30, 2007)

RIP Officer Green


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Rest in peace Officer Green.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

RIP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Rest in peace Ofc. Green


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

